# eco touch??



## Andy_m (Sep 13, 2011)

Just wondering if someone can point me in the direction of any shops where i'll be able to get some of the eco touch apc?? saw the review on this section and was quite impressed so fancy giving it a little try. I have tried to look but cant seem to find it anywhere


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

isnt it an american guy who makes/sells it? could cost abit in shipping.


----------



## Andy_m (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah thats all I can find out dont fancy paying for shipping all the way over here anyone know of a similar product over here that I can get hold of and have a go?


----------

